# Spider Solitaire statistics



## Brisbourne (Jul 14, 2004)

I've just upgraded my PC, and want to migrate my statistics (hard won over 2000 games!) to my ne machine. Moving from Win 2K to XP. Any ideas on how to do this?

Thanks, Alex


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

try moving the spider.exe file to the same directory. I think the stats are in the exe file.


----------



## Brisbourne (Jul 14, 2004)

no, I initally tried this, but end up with a new game, no stats. There a couple of other small files in the directory but moving them over to XP with the exe didn't help either. Could they be stored in registry or similar?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Found it in the registry:

HKCU/SOFTWARE/MICROSOFT/SPIDER

On that folder, you can export it (FILE / EXPORT) and a screen will pop up. Make sure the EXPORT RANGE is the path to the SPIDER folder (like above). Save it (name it spider.reg and point it to the desktop for ease) and then transfer the file to the other machine. When you have copied it to the other machine, just double click it and it should overwrite the WXP one.


----------



## Brisbourne (Jul 14, 2004)

That is where they were: thanks! Actually it is easier to use Regedit, and pick out the score fields, modifying these to the correct values (esp. if the old machine is beside you to look at the hex values when using the'edit' command). Moving the .reg files across the network is a permissions pain!
Now I know, will have to stay honest on the scoring!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well you could have copied it to a floppy disk  It would have worked that way too


----------

